# When do you roll and harrow your fields?



## hopscotch bandit (28 March 2018)

We usually wait until about the end of April/early May but when do you do yours? We have to get a contractor in to do it so I think we wait as long as we can until we are into the dry weather so we don't have to roll them a second time.

If you have a large paddock do you start to strip graze immediately or wait for a week or so?

Thanks


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2018)

When the tractor doesn't wreck the ground you are asking it to rectify.  With the current winter weather I think we will be waiting a good while yet sadly.


----------



## stencilface (28 March 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			When the tractor doesn't wreck the ground you are asking it to rectify.  With the current winter weather I think we will be waiting a good while yet sadly.
		
Click to expand...

This. Think this year might be another where he rolls harrows then rolls again it's that knackered


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2018)

My land dries out in stages. One field is nearly ready to harrow now, the other is in parts, but the wettest areas won't dry out for weeks yet. 

It's handy having my own harrows and roller so that I can get the sweet spot for each section.


----------



## TheMule (28 March 2018)

I harrowed spike side up (very technical temrinology!) just to spread droppings and smooth over some of the surface and my fields were fertilised this week before more rain arrived. It will have a full harrow, weed kill and roll next time it's dry enough.... End of April probably at this rate


----------



## hopscotch bandit (29 March 2018)

Ok thank you. My gate entrance is still deep in wet mud but the rest isn't too bad.


----------



## windseywoo (29 March 2018)

Ours has had one harrow already, got lucky with weather and have very small tractor, put some grass seed and fertilizer down last weekend before the rain and will try to harrow again in couple of weeks. May get the roller out on the other paddock this weekend if just stays dry for a day.


----------

